# I said COLD beer



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

ST. LOUIS: Warm beer led to killing, police say

interesting article.I would have shot them for giving me stag beer. 
12/04/2006

A St. Louis man was shot to death Sunday night over a warm beer, police said.

St. Louis police say a woman shot her husband, who was about 70 years old, four to five times in the chest after he tried giving her a warm can of Stag beer.

Police said the wife admitted shooting him about 5:40 p.m. in the kitchen of their home in the 5100 block of Terry Avenue. Police said the home had no electricity at the time.

Homicide detectives would not identify the man. The woman, whom police also did not identify, was taken into custody.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Classy couple.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

man, poor guy, thats probely why I dont even ask my wife to get me a beer.
No really....sounds like a hardshipped distressed couple if u ask me..no electric, but they got beer(well, warm beer that is). Sounds like priorities totally ouuta wake to let it go that route.

Hey....U....Yeh u....u read this...grab me a beer...lol....sorry couldnt help


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I got lost in this story trying to figure out why HE was getting the beers?????


----------

